# Tanks cycling and stocking choices



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Tanks cycling and stocking choices
I just bought 150 gallon tank and is trying to cycle it now. Dimensions are 72" x 18" x 21". I'm on my fourth day of cycling in the ammonia level is staying at two. Does this sound right? Do I need to add more ammonia? At what level do I want to keep the ammonia. I read the fish recycle article several times so I think I have it straight. But just want to make sure. As far as stocking goes I thought I would get one male to four females of H of the following. White lab, Maingano,metriacallainos,Acei,saulosi. I would really rather have yellow labs but I'm not sure they would get along with the Saulosi. I also want to get 4 Petricola.Any help you can give me I appreciate it.


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sorry for all the spelling errors and grammar errors. I was trying to do this through the mic on my phone and it doesn't always interpret my words properly. Also when it does come time to add my fish do I add them all at once?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

The ammonia level sounds correct to me if I remember. I just followed the Fish-less Cycling article from the C-F Library and kept the ammonia about 2ppm to 3ppm.

I'll let someone with more experience recommend which species to stock and the ratio of male to female.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would add them all at once.

one male to four females of the following. White lab, Maingano,metriacallainos,Acei,saulosi. 4 Petricola.

I would get 5 petricola (really lucipinnis). 1m:7f of the maingano because they are aggressive. To me the acei and callainos are too similar in color...if you want contrasting species.

Consider dropping the callainos and doing 3m:9f of the saulosi to get more blue barred males.


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks so much for the replies guys. It really helps me.


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

OK guys. I was planning to follow exactly what y'all advise me to do as far as stocking goes but I got to thinking I really do want the Callainos.Instead of getting rid of the Callainos how about I get rid of the Acei Instead. Would that work? Still haven't fully decided. I'll probably go with the way you suggested. But is there a reason you would get rid of that fish versus the other? Thanks a lot for your opinions. They helped me quite a bit.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could choose the callainos instead. They are more aggressive and blockier. shape..neither of which are bad and they should work fine in your tank. I like the somewhat periwinkle color of the acei and the sleeker shape.


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. Gosh I still don't know what I'm going to do. I do like the Acei too.It'll probably come down to the day that I'm ordering whatever hits me. We'll see.


----------

